# movies you wouldn't watch with mom or grandma



## billc (Sep 23, 2011)

We talked about this at work.  What movies would you feel awkward about watching with your mother or grandmother.  Now the movies have to be mainstream movies in that "Adult" movies would be an obvious no-go, unless you are a person who has a lot of issues to deal with.  Part of my list...

1) The Human Centipede
2) Hostel 1 & 2
3)the cable show Spartacus


That is the idea.  I haven't actually seen the Human Centipede, but I have seen a still from the movie and read the synopsis, a definite no-go for mom and grandma viewing.  Actually, I won't even watch that movie.


----------



## Hal Carleton (Sep 24, 2011)

1. Kids
2. Natural Born Killers
3. Brown Bunny

Basically anything with rape or graphic sex acts. The first two are still on my favorites list though.

Edit: Just noticed that two of the films mentioned star/co-star Chloe Sevigny.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 24, 2011)

Course this poll is not for me because Mom is 93 years old and grandma has passed, but some of the off brand humor now a days would not fly, if even understood.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 24, 2011)

You mean you guys would watch these films: Human Centipede, and stuff with rape and graphic sex acts _anyway _regardless of your mother's proximity or not?  I guess someone must be watching this ****.  Takes all sorts.

Mine was to be much tamer by comparison - American History X which I think is a very provoking film though I would not have watched with my nanna due to the extreme racial nature of the plot and nazi symbolism.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 24, 2011)

The Usual Suspects, Sherlock Holmes, Memento... mainly because I'd need to keep explaining what was happening....


----------



## billc (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, Jenna, I remember a particular jail house scene in American history X, definitely one that you wouldn't want to watch with ma and grandma.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 24, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Well, Jenna, I remember a particular jail house scene in American history X, definitely one that you wouldn't want to watch with ma and grandma.


I really did like American History X though I found it difficult to watch in places, I think it was well acted and had a sound moral plot despite the odiousness of the subject matter.  I just could not have watched it with my Nanna as she, like many, could never get beyond the symbolism to appreciate that those in the movie were badly misguided. I still believe it was a very powerful and well-produced film, just plainly not one to watch with an elder that had been displaced through pre-war nazi capriciousness is all.  Sorry, I do not mean to get into all that here, apologies  I do not understand though how it is possible for anyone to watch something like the Human Centipede.  I was unfortunate enough to be exposed to that some time ago and could stomach no more than thirty seconds of it myself let alone someone of an older generation. I do not know how anyone watches those movies?? Enlighten me Bill. I do not understand?


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 24, 2011)

i watched 8MM and it was pretty damned disturbing


----------



## billc (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean Jenna, my brother took me to see the movie House of a thousand corpeses a long time ago, we are both big horror movie fans, and it was just torture disguised as a movie.   I don't get a movie like human centipede either.  What I would really like to know is this, 1) how do they get the money to make a movie like that, and 2) where do they find the actors and actresses to appear in a movie like that?  I haven't seen that movie, and I won't, but I saw one still from the movie and that pretty much explained everything and led me to those two questions.  I like a movie like the original Halloween.  Or even the Kurt Russel "The thing."  The one had murder and the other gore, but it didn't seem to relish in the suffering of innocent people, just for the sake of watching people suffer, like some of the movies today do.  

Another few movies:

The killer inside me--this movie has Casey Affleck beat two women to death, Jessica Alba and Goldie Hawn's daughter.  It had no redeeming qualities to it.
The remakes of the Hills Have Eyes


----------



## billc (Sep 24, 2011)

Twin fist, good to see you again, especially outside of the study.  That place can get rough.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 24, 2011)

I got another one: Clash of the Titans, the newer version (3D, Sam Worthington, Liam Neeson etc). Just a terrible concept from go to woe (and woe is right!). The entire thing completely ignores the reason for the story and myth in the first place, denying the basic premises entirely, it has a hero who stubbornly refuses to do the one thing that would stop his men getting slaughtered, and at the end, he bloody well walks off to be a fisherman when the point of the story is the origins of Mycenae (later called Athens) and the divine background of it's founding member, Perseus!!!!

Reason not to watch this with older folks? The stream of blue air that comes streaming out of my mouth whenever I watch that abomination of a misinterpretation of a classic and highly powerful myth. Some of the words I would say I don't think I'd want to explain to them....


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 24, 2011)

There are a whole list of films that I could rattle off that I wouldn't want to watch with my mom (or grandma) based on the subject matter. Some of those films date back to the 70's i.e. Midnight Cowboy, Easy Rider, and so on as well as a plethora of horror films. Movies have changed indeed and I look in my own personal DVD collection and find at least a hundred made before 1950. Hitchcock, Bogart, Cagney, Stewart, Wayne, Cooper and so on (along with the list of fine starlets such as Stanwyck, Davis, Hepburn to name a few).  
Now-a-days I am VERY selective on films produced today and the list of films I own and want to own from the 80's, 90's 2000's, 2010's grow shorter with each successive decade.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember my grandma renting "48 hours" with Eddie Murphy and Nick Nolte.  She thought it would be a cop show that we would both enjoy.  Decent movie, but it was odd for me to watch it with my grandma through the streak of blue, especially since the worst thing I'd ever heard her say was "Damn it!"


----------



## Steve (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty easy for me.  If I wouldn't see it with my mom, I probably don't want to see it.  Pretty much what Jenna said. 

Now, there are some movies my mom wouldn't care to see.  She doesn't go in for the silly comedies, like Austin Powers.  I love them.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 24, 2011)

I was gonna say Cannibal Holocaust or Irreversible but we have both watched those together.


----------



## David43515 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to say that most of the time if it`s something I`d be ashamed to watch with my mom or grandma, I wouldn`t watch it . Period. But I know we all have our guilty little pleasures, so just off the top of my head  three that I love but wouldn`t watch with Mom in the room would be :
1) Full Metal Jacket
2) Resevoire Dogs
3) Pulp Fiction
Just because of the foul language and casual violence.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 26, 2011)

billcihak said:


> We talked about this at work. What movies would you feel awkward about watching with your mother or grandmother. Now the movies have to be mainstream movies in that "Adult" movies would be an obvious no-go, unless you are a person who has a lot of issues to deal with. Part of my list...
> 
> 1) The Human Centipede
> 2) Hostel 1 & 2
> ...



Sadly the actor who played Spartacus has just died, he had non Hodgkins Lymphoma. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-14878973

One of our MMA students who's 16 watched the first episode of Spartacus, he was mortified because his dad was watching it with him.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's a shame about Andy's death.  I really liked him on the show.  My grandmother and (as of yesterday) my cousin both died of leukemia.


----------



## crushing (Sep 26, 2011)

_There's Something About Mary_ has some very disturbing parts.


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 26, 2011)

Pretty much the majority of Kevin Smith's movies would be on that list for me.  I personally love them and find them hilarious, but I can't imagine sitting there watching Zach and Miri make a porno next to my mom.


----------



## granfire (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess i am lucky.
There isn't a movie I can think of I would be worried or ashamed to watch with my mom or my dad.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 25, 2011)

Well my grandma is dead, and my mom will watch movies that I won't watch, rather than the other way around. There aren't any movies I woulg be ashamed to watch with my mom in the room.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 26, 2011)

I never heard about this human centipede movie before. Holy Cow who would even think of that?


----------



## billc (Nov 26, 2011)

Wait, there's more.  The first "Human Centipede" movie was such a cinematic masterpiece, they decided to make "Human Centipede 2."


----------

